# Ubuntu 10.04 virtualisé avec VirtualBox sur iMac 27"



## yannickterre (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
petit problème,
installation réussi sans aucun soucis,
mais par contre il n'y a pas reconnaissance de mon écran,
et je n'ai le choix que de 800x600 ou 640x480 pixels pour l'affichage...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une petite proposition à me faire,
j'ai cherché pour des drivers ATI à charger,
mais j'ai rien compris...

Merci d'avance

PS : J'ai installé ubuntu entre autre pour jouer à Same Gnome que j'ai installé dans sa précédente version et non celle actuelle : Same Game. Ce Jeux peut-il être installé directement sur mac osx 10.6.3 ?


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Juin 2010)

Normalement il ne te faut pas de drivers supplémentaires étant donné que c'est de l'émulation.
Par contre tu dois installer les "guest additions". Et là tu auras une résolution adaptée à tes souhaits 

Si tu as besoin d'aide pour les installer...


----------



## yannickterre (4 Juin 2010)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Normalement il ne te faut pas de drivers supplémentaires étant donné que c'est de l'émulation.
> Par contre tu dois installer les "guest additions". Et là tu auras une résolution adaptée à tes souhaits
> 
> Si tu as besoin d'aide pour les installer...



Bonjour,
Volontier, car en plus je ne sais pas ce que c'est, ni où çà peut se trouver !!!

merci de ton aide.


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Juin 2010)

Donc en fait tu dois jouer un peu de la console pour installer 2-3 petites choses.
Premièrement tu lances ta VM, ensuite tu cliques en haut sur Périphériques > Installer les additions clients.

Il va te monter en fait un cd sur le bureau...

Tu prends le terminal et tu tapes :



> sudo su


tu introduis ton mot de passe root
ensuite tu te déplaces jusque dans le dossier 





> cd /media/cdrom


 (il doit se trouver par là) jusqu'à trouver le fichier : 





> VBoxLinuxAdditions.run


Et là tu lances l'installation de ce run en tapant par exemple ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run

Voila


----------



## yannickterre (4 Juin 2010)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Donc en fait tu dois jouer un peu de la console pour installer 2-3 petites choses.
> Premièrement tu lances ta VM, ensuite tu cliques en haut sur Périphériques > Installer les additions clients.
> 
> Il va te monter en fait un cd sur le bureau...
> ...



Merci !!!!!!!!!!! 

J'ai galèré une bonne heure, pas très doué....
Mais çà marche !!!!

Encore un grand merci !!!!


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Juin 2010)

Pas de quoi, que la force boule soit avec toi


----------



## yannickterre (4 Juin 2010)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Pas de quoi, que la force boule soit avec toi



C'est un jeu "tout con", mais je l'aime bien... en version planètes...
Avec la force boule je vais m'attaquer au record !!!


----------



## Amalcrex (4 Juin 2010)

iAnn a dit:


> C'est un jeu "tout con", mais je l'aime bien... en version planètes...
> Avec la force boule je vais m'attaquer au record !!!



lol je parlais des coups de boules ici sur macgé


----------



## yannickterre (4 Juin 2010)

Amalcrex a dit:


> lol je parlais des coups de boules ici sur macgé



Autant pour moi... étant pacifiste "gandhien" à mes heures perdues, je suis passé à côté !!!


----------

